
CEOs of Merck, Under Armour and Intel Resign from Trump's Business Council - RandVal30142
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/08/14/543384974/merck-ceo-resigns-from-a-trump-business-council-citing-his-conscience
======
zimpenfish
Oddly, only one of these has been publically called out by Trump.

